# Your one food sin is????



## gail1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know we have to be careful in what we eat but do any of you have something that you adore for me right now its Pork scratchings,it has to be a certain brand from the Black County. I know they are loaded in salt and sugar but mmmmm i adore them. 
gail


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 25, 2011)

gail1 said:


> I know we have to be careful in what we eat but do any of you have something that you adore for me right now its Pork scratchings,it has to be a certain brand from the Black County. I know they are loaded in salt and sugar but mmmmm i adore them.
> gail



Hi Gail,
Most pork scratching are carb free, yummy choice as well 

I love my home made low carb cheesecake. Home made ice cream as well is yummy but need a pick axe to get into it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Lindt Lindor chocolates, or Belgian chocolates - too expensive to indulge in very often though!


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

cheesecake. chocolate. cake in general. 

but mainly cheesecake. 

rob


----------



## Monica (Feb 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Lindt Lindor chocolates, or Belgian chocolates - too expensive to indulge in very often though!



LOL Lindor??? YUK! Sorry, just had to say that, being Swiss. But of course it's only a matter of taste. I also say YUK to Cadbury's.

Ok, I'm not diabetic, but I AM a chocoholic  My favourite is not Toblerone or Lindt or any of the big swiss brands, but a swiss supermarket's own and Ovaltine chocolate (only available in Switzerland). They also make Ovaltine chocolate spread, yummyyy.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 25, 2011)

Monica said:


> LOL Lindor??? YUK! Sorry, just had to say that, being Swiss. But of course it's only a matter of taste. I also say YUK to Cadbury's.
> 
> Ok, I'm not diabetic, but I AM a chocoholic  My favourite is not Toblerone or Lindt or any of the big swiss brands, but a swiss supermarket's own and Ovaltine chocolate (only available in Switzerland). They also make Ovaltine chocolate spread, yummyyy.



how can anyone not like lindor??  it's one of my faves too!


----------



## alisonz (Feb 25, 2011)

Coconut Mushrooms or toffee popcorn mmmmmmmm I haven't had any since diagnosis


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to say pizza. I've sworn umpteen times that I'll never eat it again because it wreaks such havoc with BG, but I just can't stay away...


----------



## Monica (Feb 25, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> how can anyone not like lindor??  it's one of my faves too!



LOL, I don't like the creamy bit in the middle. Same as I'm not too keen on milk chocolate pralines. I prefer plain chocolate pralines.


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

mine has to be pizza too


----------



## rachelha (Feb 25, 2011)

Only one???

Can I say anything chocolatey, nutella, lindor, cream eggs.  I have been known to just eat drinking choc. powder.


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 25, 2011)

my favorate is turkish delight, the one wrapped in pink foil mmmmmmmm


----------



## kitten (Feb 25, 2011)

has got to be cheese for me.
in particular brie or very mature cheddar but any will do really


----------



## casey (Feb 25, 2011)

A nice fresh scone with jam and clotted cream on. Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 25, 2011)

Chocolate and crisps. I tend to alternate if I am in a savoury or sweet mood, at the moment I am loving my crisps. Brought a bag of cheese balls from Sainsburys, going to try not to eat the whole bag tonight


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 25, 2011)

Got to be chocolate


----------



## Northerner (Feb 25, 2011)

Pre-diagnosis I used to love marzipan - I would buy slabs of it and just munch it!  Wonder how many carbs there are in a slab of marzipan?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 25, 2011)

Galaxy chocolate
Kettle crisps
salted cashew nuts
ice old skimmed milk

can Northy and I join forces, I love really rich Xmss cake, but not marizipan or the icing


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Galaxy chocolate
> Kettle crisps
> salted cashew nuts
> ice old skimmed milk
> ...



Love all off them Hazel apart from the milk  yuk


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Galaxy chocolate
> Kettle crisps
> salted cashew nuts
> ice old skimmed milk
> ...



We need someone to eat the icing!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

so lets find someone - and then let's party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 26, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Galaxy chocolate
> Kettle crisps
> salted cashew nuts
> ice old skimmed milk
> ...



old milk - mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 26, 2011)

Double cheeseburger


----------



## alisonz (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll eat the icing, don't like fruit cake or marzipan lol


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 26, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I'll eat the icing, don't like fruit cake or marzipan lol



sorry - while you where farting about deciding who eats what I sneaked in and scoffed the whole lot - BARRRP


----------



## alisonz (Feb 26, 2011)

lol well that solves that then


----------



## gail1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We need someone to eat the icing!


i love the icing and the mazepan


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i love the icing and the mazepan



I'll share the marzipan with you Gail, so long as Hazel lets me have a bit of cake with some of kitten's cheese


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

See you in Glasgow and we can share everything in the party


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Curry. Mmmmm. Naan bread with the coconut and rasins in it. And loads of rice.  Now I can get away with it if I go walkies. 

So that leaves...

*Chocolate eclairs*.


----------

